
Contact Tracing with an ESP32 - tbensky
https://github.com/tbensky/npct
======
Lurkars
I have a similar project, but want to implement the full Exposure notification
API. Maybe we can complement. [https://github.com/Lurkars/esp-
ena](https://github.com/Lurkars/esp-ena)

